# Samuel Mudd



## caddy (Dec 11, 2007)

Saw an old John Ford movie last night about Samuel Mudd, the Doctor who was inprisoned for aiding J.Wilkes Booth.

The Prisoner of Shark Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Samuel Mudd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2007)

caddy said:


> Saw an old John Ford movie last night about Samuel Mudd, the Doctor who was inprisoned for aiding J.Wilkes Booth.
> 
> The Prisoner of Shark Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



I've visited the Samuel Mudd House. Very fascinating stuff. Quite a legacy too. I remember my mother telling me: "If you do [that], your name is going to be mud!"


----------



## caddy (Dec 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> caddy said:
> 
> 
> > Saw an old John Ford movie last night about Samuel Mudd, the Doctor who was inprisoned for aiding J.Wilkes Booth.
> ...


 
Exactly! This was an AMC movie. I like how they always talk about the history and the characters. This was one of the things mentioned. I did not know that this is where we got the phrase, "your name is Mud"!


----------

